# Booting Gentoo Linux fehler

## atrww

nach der installation von gentoo reboote ich, dann wird versucht gentoo zu booten 

dann erhalte ich folgende meldung:

booting gentoo linux

root (hd0,0)

filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

error 15: file not found

press any key to continue ...

dann drücke ich eine taste und komme wieder zum "boot menu"  und dann kommt wieder die meldung

----------

## Qubax

hast du event vergessen, bzImage nach dem compilieren nach boot zu kopieren?

----------

## atrww

kann sein 

gibt es eine möglichkeit bzimage nachträglich noch zu kopieren? oder muss ich gentoo komplett neu installieren?

----------

## Codec & Electron

 *atrww wrote:*   

> gibt es eine möglichkeit bzimage nachträglich noch zu kopieren? oder muss ich gentoo komplett neu installieren?

 

Das Image sollte, so "Vergessen" wurde es nach /boot zu kopieren,  auf der /usr Partition im Verzeichnis der Kernel-Quellen liegen. Ich würde versuchen beim Booten mit GRUB den entsprechenden Booteintrag zu editieren und die Zeile so abzuändern, daß sie auf das Kernel-Image in den Kernel-Sourcen verweist, also etwa (für x86):

```
root (</usr Partition eintragen>)

kernel /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

MfG,

C&E

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> gibt es eine möglichkeit bzimage nachträglich noch zu kopieren? oder muss ich gentoo komplett neu installieren?

 

Die Lösung kam ja schon oben. Aber ich moechte noch eines hinzufügren. Es gibt eigentlich kaum Gründe dass Du Linux jemals neu installieren musst (insebsondere gentoo). Es ist einfach nicht so stupide blöd wie ein anderes bekanntes BS (t'schuldigung, werde diese Woche mein BS-Praktikum mit Treiberprogrammierung und so hinter mich bringen und wir wurden dabei mit diesem BS gequaelt... Die Welt ist soooo gemein...  :Wink:  ).

Es laesst sich eigentlich immer reparieren und dabei lernt man sehr viel ueber das System. Auch ich habe ganz am Anfang Linux sicher 3-4 mal neu installiert, bis ich das gemerkt habe...  :Wink: 

Also nicht entmutigen lassen und weiterprobieren. Und immer daran denken: Bei Linux ist es in den meisten Faellen wirklich der Benutzer, wenn es dann letztendlich nicht klappt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## atrww

ok

grub> root (hd0,0)

filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grup>  kernel /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

----------

## meyerm

Ich denke, es sollte eher

```
root (hd0,2)

kernel /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

heissen.

----------

## atrww

grub> root (hd0,2)

filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grup> kernel /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> grup> kernel /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

 

Was passiert, wenn Du in grub "kernel (hd0,2)/[TAB]" eingibst?

----------

## atrww

Error 15: File not found

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> Error 15: File not found

 

Also mit [TAB] war schon die Taste TAB gemeint, gell? Du hast nicht obiges 1:1 abgeschrieben und enter gedrueckt?

Eigentlich sollte er sich dann naemlich entweder ueber eine falsche Partition beschweren oder den Inhalt selbiger anzeigen.

----------

## Codec & Electron

 *Codec & Electron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root (</usr Partition eintragen>) 
> ```
> ...

 

Die Frage ist, unter welcher Partition /usr gemountet wird. Diese ist im GRUB-Eintrag als root einzutragen anstelle von (hd0,0). Durch die Verzeichnisse kann mach sich (meyerm wies darauf hin) mit der Tabulator-Taste bewegen.

MfG,

C&ELast edited by Codec & Electron on Mon Jul 22, 2002 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## atrww

 *meyerm wrote:*   

>  *atrww wrote:*   Error 15: File not found 
> 
> Also mit [TAB] war schon die Taste TAB gemeint, gell? Du hast nicht obiges 1:1 abgeschrieben und enter gedrueckt?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte er sich dann naemlich entweder ueber eine falsche Partition beschweren oder den Inhalt selbiger anzeigen.

 

ok mein fehler sorry

kernel (hd0,2)/ Tab taste

possible files are: lost+found boot tmp var etc sbin ust home opt root proc lib mnt dev bin readme.maintainer...

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,2)/ Tab taste
> 
> possible files are: lost+found boot tmp var etc sbin ust home opt root proc lib mnt dev bin readme.maintainer...

 

Genau. D.h. es ist die richtige Partition. Jetzt navigier doch mal wie mit der Bash durch den Verzeichnissbaum. D.h. gib einfach mal

grub> kernel (hd0,2)/usr/[TAB]

ein. Dann muesste src zu sehen sein. Wenn ja, geh einen Schritt weiter und gib

grub> kernel (hd0,2)/usr/src/[TAB]

ein etc. Auf diese Art und Weise findest Du entweder Deinen Kernel oder Du entdeckst den Beweis, dass er gar nicht an seiner "ordentlichen" Stelle sitzt.

----------

## atrww

ok ich bin jetzt in kernel (hd0,2)/usr/src/

dort ist .keep linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 linux

linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 ist der kernel oder?

und wie gehts jetzt weiter?

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 ist der kernel oder?

 

Jein, es ist das Verzeichniss der Kernelquellen. "linux" ist ein Verweis darauf. D.h. Du solltest Dich einfach bis "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/" durchnavigieren koennen (notfalls halt /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot). Und wenn Du dann da TAB drueckst _muss_ da auch ein bzImage stehen.

Aber wenn nicht, dann koennte es vielleicht sein, dass Du bisher noch gar keinen Kernel mit diesen Sourcen erstellt hast? Hast Du ihn mal mit "make menuconfig" in diesem Verzeichniss konfiguriert und mit "make dep; make bzImage" auch kompiliert? (Vielleicht 'ne blöde Frage, aber man kann ja ruhig alle Möglichkeiten abklappern, gell?  :Cool:  )

----------

## atrww

in usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ bzw in  /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/ boot ist die datei bzImage nicht enthalten

ich glaub ich installiere das ganze system nochmal

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> in usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ bzw in  /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/ boot ist die datei bzImage nicht enthalten

 

Dann kann grub sie auch nicht finden. D.h. grub verhaelt sich absolut korrekt. Hast Du denn den kernel (wie oben gefragt) auch wirklich kompiliert? Oder hast Du den Punkt vielleicht ausgelassen?

 *atrww wrote:*   

> ich glaub ich installiere das ganze system nochmal

 Brauchst Du wirklich nicht. (OK, wenn Dich die Fehlersuche nervt und Du es wirklich willst darfst Du es natuerlich  :Razz:  Aber Du brauchst es nicht).

Also falls Du den Kernel wirklich irgendwie vergessen haben solltest, geh folgendermassen vor:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

[nach Deinen Wuenschen konfiguerieren, erst mal einfach konservativ]

make dep

make modules

make modules_install

make bzImage

```

Beim Konfigurieren kannst Du ja erst mal die Standardwerte lassen. Nur bei General-Setup oder so solltest Du Deinen Prozessor waehlen. Anschliessend sollte sich in dem oben durchsuchten Verzeichniss die Datei bzImage befinden, welche Du dann z.B: nach /boot kopierst. Das ist dann Dein Kernel, den grub braucht.

----------

## atrww

ok dann versuch ichs nochmal

wenn ich im grub 

cd /usr/src/linux ausführe bekomme ich error 27 unrecognized command

----------

## meyerm

 *atrww wrote:*   

> wenn ich im grub 
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux ausführe bekomme ich error 27 unrecognized command

 

Oh, nein nein. Wir sind hier nicht im Grub. Grub ist wirklich nur nachher zum Laden des Kernels da. Die Befehle, die ich da geschrieben hatte musst Du als root in Deiner Shell ausfuehren. Solltest Du jetzt aber kein anderes Linux auf Deinem Rechner haben, dann boote mit der Gentoo-Installations-CD und gib folgendes ein:

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt

chroot /mnt /bin/bash
```

Damit befindest Du Dich im Prinzip in Deinem Gentoo. Jetzt kannst Du die vorher beschriebenen Schritte durchfuehren. Ggf. musst Du _vorher_ noch mit "mount /dev/hda1 /boot" Deine /boot Partition mounten, sofern Du sie an diese Stelle gepackt hast (standardmaessig ist die da).

Beim Kernelkompilieren wie gesagt nicht von der Vielfalt der Optionen abschrecken lassen. Glaub' mir, nach ein paar mal sieht es gar nicht mehr so viel aus.  :Smile:   Waehl erst mal nur den richtigen Prozessor und kompilier dann mir den vorher genannten make Befehlen. Optimieren bzw. Fehler im Kernel suchen koennen wir dann in einem anderen Thread...  :Wink: 

----------

## atrww

super jetzt gehts    :Very Happy: 

vielen dank für die hilfe   :Wink: 

----------

